# Is he having an emotional affair?



## AmISeeingThings (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello, all. I originally posted in the General Discussion page:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-he-having-emotional-affair.html#post10255890

Question: has anyone else noticed that not all calls made to iphone show up on the AT&T on-line account?


----------



## SofaKingWeToddId (Feb 7, 2013)

AmISeeingThings said:


> Hello, all. I originally posted in the General Discussion page:
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-he-having-emotional-affair.html#post10255890
> 
> Question: has anyone else noticed that not all calls made to iphone show up on the AT&T on-line account?


Do you have VAR's in place?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Calls made through apps like FaceTime, WhatsApp, Skype, Google voice, etc will not show up in your call list. Don't know why regular calls wouldnt, though. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrightEyes86 (Nov 1, 2014)

All calls made through the regular cellular network (both received and placed) will show up on the online account, although there is sometimes a delay. Other calls placed over a data connection will not show. These will be things like Skype, Google, Facetime, and others.


----------



## AmISeeingThings (Sep 4, 2014)

Looked at his phone yesterday. She called him and left a voice message. All business but it still doesn't show up online. I have notice this happening over the last few weeks. At first I thought it was just a delay. Hmmm


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You might want to play with your phone, and see if a call going to voicemail shows up in the call log. I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't, since it wasn't answered. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmISeeingThings (Sep 4, 2014)

SofaKing- yes VARs were in place. Over last week, they too will stop recording abruptly. I have changed batteries more often, but I get maybe 20 mins of no real substance. I will be be looking for Sony, the one recommended here. 

No chat apps on his phone or office computer. No burner phone- based on initial VAR recordings. But she keeps calling. We had a huge fight again the past weekend. Sooooo many issues I don't even know up from down anymore. You name it. Gambling being the latest one. It's been trickle truth about everything now. 

I think he finally understands where I'm coming from. BUT I've been here so many times before over the last 4 months. 

Right now, it's just a formula in my head: my pain or my kids' pain? I can work part-time right now; one kiddo is still at home with me. They both would have to go daycare/ after school care if I leave and go back to work. That would mean no more sports or fun courses after school and they wouldn't have a parent until after 6pm everyday. They are 5 & 6. That would be hard for them. I'm not ready to make that decision.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

BrightEyes86 said:


> All calls made through the regular cellular network (both received and placed) will show up on the online account, although there is sometimes a delay. Other calls placed over a data connection will not show. These will be things like Skype, Google, Facetime, and others.


Not entirely true. If you have an autoforwarding set up on the phone sometimes they don't show (it is an anomaly and it should, but it doesn't always) and sometimes they show, but they only show as the line assigned number, or if associated with a google voice number, they show as it.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

AmISeeingThings said:


> Looked at his phone yesterday. She called him and left a voice message. All business but it still doesn't show up online. I have notice this happening over the last few weeks. At first I thought it was just a delay. Hmmm


If you never answer the phone and let it go to VM, lots of times it never registers as it doesn't count as a "received" call. This is how some get away with hiding things, by having it go directly to VM and then the only history of that calls on the device itself, as no connection was made or counted as such. Think of the old days with the collect call. We used to call collect and the receiving party would deny the call, but it was a way to get it across that we had arrived safely or needed to get in contact with the other party. Those type of calls were never "billed" calls as no connection was ever made.


----------



## Working1 (Sep 28, 2013)

AmISeeingThings said:


> Hello, all. I originally posted in the General Discussion page:
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-he-having-emotional-affair.html#post10255890
> 
> Question: has anyone else noticed that not all calls made to iphone show up on the AT&T on-line account?


yes! it used to be different, 2 years ago everything showed up and fast, the same day if not the same hour. Now, not everything is showing up.... I noticed that too.
I tried to get a phone numb that I lost, so I went to the online phone brill. I know I absolutely received a call from that number, but it never showed up.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yes. It is an emotion affair at least. 

It could go physical. Sorry you are here.

You really should ask a moderator to move your original post to CWI.


----------

